# My Tiel Won't Eat Treats



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm having a HUGE problem with training my tiel; he won't eat anything except for pellets and seed, and he'll only eat those from a bowl, never by hand. How can I get him to eat treats? Any suggestions?


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

I've come down into 2 answers as I "was" having the same issues let's say as you. One is that you are not bonded fully yet ( might have some trust issues still) this is the book answer. The second that I prefer is the birds personality not all birds (goes for all pets) are meant to be trained as they don't care about it much. I've stopped trying and just left my bird be happy doing whatever she pleases after lots of trial and error days. 

Best regards, Noekeon & Kana!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He won't eat millet spray?


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

CaliTiels said:


> He won't eat millet spray?


I'm not sure what that is. Can it be used as a treat?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's typically a bird's favorite treat! Pretty much all birds will eat millet. You can get it at any pet store, but be sure to get plain millet. For some reason, some brands spray artificial colors and flavors onto it, so just avoid that stuff


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Alright, I'll run down to the pet store today and check it out. What exactly is millet spray? Because I'm looking for a treat that I can use to lure him to do tricks, or a treat that I can give him after he does a trick (i.e. luring him to come when called, or treating him after he shakes my hand).


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Millet spray is basically a collection of seeds bunched together. It usually comes in a bag, so you can just look for that. You'll know it when you see it. And for some reason, birds think it's about a 1000 times more delicious on the spray than just individual seeds, so it's excellent for training because it's easy to hold


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

CaliTiels said:


> it's excellent for training because it's easy to hold


So if I were treating him for something, when he did his trick, I would just offer it to him while holding it and he would nibble it off?


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I offered him the millet spray, and it was like MAGIC!! Thank you SOOO much, he loves it! We can finally get on with training! Before, I could only teach him tricks where my touching him somewhere would encourage the behavior, and couldn't reward him properly. Maybe now we can move on to hand signals and commands instead of me moving my arm up and down to get him to flap :lol:

Thanks a ton!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

No problem!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Honestly, millet is the best and easiest treat! So glad it worked for you! 

Sunflower seeds are a good one too but not as easy for them to eat as the millet spray.


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Could you throw a pic of this millet spray thingy? I've tried millet with mine but she doesn't even go near it.. No idea if it was "millet spray" or just millet raw on its pure form as it was a stick again. Some things are hard to find in my country for a weird reason lol. 

Best regards, Noekeon & Kana!


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Here's a picture of millet spray:
http://www.petsolutions.com/images/Products/71800301.jpg

And do you have Petsmarts in your country? I got mine at Petsmart: 
http://www.petsmart.com/search;pgid...TSdGHh5qP6wKGODcIo5mm?SearchTerm=Millet+spray

Also, does anybody know if millet spray goes bad if I don't keep it in the shut bag? Like, will it go stale or something, or is it okay if a leave a sprig out on my dresser for convenience?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I think it can get stale, yes


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Nope we don't have pet smart but that's what I've got also and she doesn't even go near it hahah 

Best regards, Noekeon & Kana!


----------

